# Folding Slingshot



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Just messing around and made a slingshot to fit in an Altoids tin. This time I wanted a slingshot that would work as an everyday shooter but I still wanted it to fit in the tin so, in order to make it all work, I decided to make it a folding slingshot. I made it using 5/16 silk micarta. This thing is very comfortable and easily handles one of my regular band set-ups (TBG 11.5 inches x 5/8 x 1/2).

winnie


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic little shooter!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Very neat. I like that one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice winnie! I love what you do with that micarta of yours! Brilliant mate!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice !
I love compact fold up stuff , very clever !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Blowing my mind here, that is super fantastic!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's really cool, man. Reminds me of a little stubby hrawkeye, but collapsible! Sweet


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Inspiring little piece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice one Winnie,great job!*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I like that one. EDC in an Altoid tin. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

this is so clever. Id love to try and make my own version of something like this


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool little thing


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is 1 sweet little piece


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

This is what i call engineering. Well done!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very impressive design. Does it snap into place with a bearing or one would have to tighten the left side bolt/screw? Either way, cool piece.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's really a very simple design and easy to make. It's held together with a couple of Chicago screws. It's very solid and tight even without tightening the screws down all the way. I use a dime if I want to snug everything down. Partially remove one and swivel the handle up. The two screws were a little long so I spent about ten seconds grinding them down.

When I made this one I made another at the same time. If anyone thinks the pattern should be available and knows how to put a pattern on the website let me know and they can have the other slingshot in exchange for posting the patten.

winnie


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Winnie said:


> It's really a very simple design and easy to make. It's held together with a couple of Chicago screws. It's very solid and tight even without tightening the screws down all the way. I use a dime if I want to snug everything down. Partially remove one and swivel the handle up. The two screws were a little long so I spent about ten seconds grinding them down.
> When I made this one I made another at the same time. If anyone thinks the pattern should be available and knows how to put a pattern on the website let me know and they can have the other slingshot in exchange for posting the patten.
> winnie


Personally I think it should b in the templates section, for others to enjoy. Remember the nesquick commercial? " share the wealth& all u would need to do is a drawing (paper and pencil) u can use a scanner and upload the original drawing. Or... There r autocad programs u can use. I have heard of 1 called "Inkscape" that alot of people use to draw it out, and upload it to the site. Hope that helps
Ryan


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Go Go Winnie Gadget Go
Noch One !!!
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very nice design, Winnie! Great job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

very cool lookin lil slinger !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exceptional piece of work, although the length of the bands, you must have wingspan of gorilla, all said in fun.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome Winnie! A very nice idea and a great design!


----------

